# Sundown 3/7



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2010)

gunbarrel is up and running.  its already good and will probably be sick by the time those guys finish this afternoon.  Kinda walled up in places which makes for a bit of a mechanical bull ride but much fun, great spacing etc.  the course is gonna be completely sick based on the lenght and they already have the spots set up for the kickers.  Even without the actual kickers we were already airing them.  Kinda fubar in the sense that there was a ton of people on it and you couldnt spot the landings but we were keeping an eye out for each other.  

this should be an incredible spring run for us.  I have some vid i'll get up and i think greg took some also.  

in attendance
Mr. Magic
Madroch
Shannon
Greg
Bvibert
Jack97
Powhunter
JP
Mr. Evil
Chris Mo' from the mogul board 
myself  and i believe trev was heading up the lift on my last run of the day.  Hard to leave but had no choice.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2010)

jerk


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> jerk



crap.

sorry man, i probably forgot some other people too.

good to see you though Jeff, its been a while.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2010)

Band of Gypsies

nice!


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 7, 2010)

Smooshy.......nice!!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 7, 2010)

My legs are so Fg spent right now. On my last run my ass was basically on the tails of my skis for the last 4 or 5 bumps at the bottom and I was just praying not to crash in epic fashion. Those lines got cut in pretty deep this afternoon. Huge change from the time I started around noon until I left at 4:00.

Trev was going huge off the jump areas! He consistantly threw down some nasty twisters and back scratchers. His skis were going well past the 90 degree point on those twisters.........look out Mondeo. Greg also had some nice Daffy's. He was calling them Spaffy's but they were a little too nice for that designation IMO.

Time for a whole bunch of vitiman I and a Sam Adams


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. Just sick. The run looked a lot different than 2knees' video by the time I quit at 4:15. Some man-eater troughs set up. just incredible. The run is fully skied in now. Sick zippers all over the place. 5 hours, non-stop. I'm spent. Great bumpin' everyone!


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 7, 2010)

lovin the spring bumps hope for some more snow tho'

its been a good weekend


----------



## Trev (Mar 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> myself  and i believe trev was heading up the lift on my last run of the day.  Hard to leave but had no choice.



Missed ya today bud!  Next time 


Fantastic conditions today all around! Those bumps are sick.. the spacing between jumps and the first following bumps is nice   Liking that a lot!

Anyhow, glad to ski with everyone.. excellent day all around..

My legs are spent.. 

Sad news: I lost my camera   Small little thumb sized thing.. unclipped from my neck chain holder...  too small to notice it missing.. and probably too darn small to notice anywhere  http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/security/c308/  might buy another though.. freaking awesome little camera 

Nice meeting all you guys today as well  !


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow. Just sick. The run looked a lot different than 2knees' video by the time I quit at 4:15. Some man-eater troughs set up. just incredible. The run is fully skied in now. Sick zippers all over the place. 5 hours, non-stop. I'm spent. Great bumpin' everyone!



yeah, i figured what i left and what you guys left would be almost two completely different products.

man, some of those things were sending me BIG time into the back seat.  that and the human slalom that was ever present.  but that's so cool, there were 3x's as many people skiing the bumps as anything else today.  

GREAT JOB SUNDOWN!!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 7, 2010)

Bummer about the camera Trev!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 7, 2010)

Good ripping with everyone today....Pulled a muscle in my back..then crashed pretty good too...lost both skis..both poles goggles and hat....Saw my ejected skiis pass me on the right before I landed on my back...had 4 different skiers bringing me my shit  Thanks!!!  Did 12 runs then had to bail ..pain was pretty intense...Popped a vicodin..Feeling no pain....Hopefully I will be back up there tomorrow

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2010)

Spent... great day.  Trev was big air guy today... well done.  Perfect start to gunny season.  Hope our luck holds.  Many Bud lights to Kurt next weekend-- he done us good.  Thx.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, great day, it was worth driving down there . Great vibes and rippin with a bunch of cools guys. Bump formation was fantastic, well spaced out. The bumps are totally skied in, big change (for the better) than what it was in the AM. 

Hope to come back again.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 7, 2010)

hats  off to jack for driving two hours south for some sundown action woooo wooo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2010)

Very very good day.  I felt kinda bad showing up late for my afternoon commitment, but it was well worth it.  Skied from around noon until just before 4.  Thanks Sundown!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2010)

True dedication-- to head south in early March-- on a side note still bumming I couldn't rally the family for Vt yesterday-- but at least it cleared me for today.  Thinking of 17 dollar lift tickets at snow on St. Patty's-- beartrap, jaws, ripcord--anyone up?  My 7 yo wants beartrap-- good boy.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> crap.
> 
> sorry man, i probably forgot some other people too.
> 
> good to see you though Jeff, its been a while.



Nice work Pat, thanks for taking that.  Sorry I didn't get more of you.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2010)

looks like a great day.  can't wait to ski gunny soon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 7, 2010)

nice on the vid pat.

i need to get there tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## 180 (Mar 7, 2010)

Who is around this week in the late afternoon.


----------



## Harkin Banks (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, that video went up quick! 

Good rippin' with you guys today. Hopefully the snow holds out long enough for a few more sessions!

-Chris


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2010)

Had a lot of fun yesterday, while me legs are pretty sore today, my back feels fine(back always got sore skiing the bumps last year) so I guess I am figuring out this mogul skiing stuff!



powhunter said:


> Good ripping with everyone today....Pulled a muscle in my back..then crashed pretty good too...lost both skis..both poles goggles and hat....Saw my ejected skiis pass me on the right before I landed on my back...had 4 different skiers bringing me my shit  Thanks!!!  Did 12 runs then had to bail ..pain was pretty intense...Popped a vicodin..Feeling no pain....Hopefully I will be back up there tomorrow
> 
> steveo



I didn't even see that, hope your feeling better today.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

180 said:


> Who is around this week in the late afternoon.



A bunch of us are going to be there late this afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg, we're all waiting for your video....


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Greg, we're all waiting for your video....



Here you go. Basically no editing so there are some random people, shaky footage, etc. in there:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat and Greg's Vids are great-- but they reduced the size of the moguls and slowed down our speed considerably-- must be a lens issue?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Here you go. Basically no editing so there are some random people, shaky footage, etc. in there:



Thanks, nice work!

Madroch is right; I felt like everyone was skiing faster than the video depicts, especially me.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a perfect day. Who's down for this Sunday the 14th?


----------

